# Any ideas on cheap prizes for games and costumes?



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I read the other threads and I just don't have the time or money to make trophies and such. But we'd like to give out prizes for the games we play and maybe for a few costumes. But between decorations, food and alcohol we are already way over budget. I would like to give out items relating to Halloween I guess, any ideas? My sister is gonna check out the Dollar tree on her lunch hour and see what they have, but I'd love ya all's input!

Thanks

Cheryl


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

One year we gave out these skull mugs as a prize. Then the person could use them all night to drink out of.
Heres a picture of them. I found them at Walgreens I think, for about 2.99 right before Halloween. Walmart might have them too.

http://www.buycostumes.com/productdetail.aspx?productID=11523&PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=

_You'll poke your eye out_


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

we aren't having any games but we are having a costume contest. Its a $20 gift card to a local resturaunt. It isn't much, but hopefully it will motivate people to put a little bit more time into their costumes.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I bought different prizes depending on the game. I just got some cheap prizes from Walmart/dollar store. I may grab a few nicer prizes for best costume, etc. but I don't think it's necessary. My guests play more for bragging rights than they do prizes.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

A friend gave me a great idea. Purchase dollar store frames and then take pictures of the top three costumed people and print the pictures from a digital camera and give them a picture of themselves framed. You can do this on your own printer or run up to Walgreens that night


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

We give $10 gift cards, along with other small gifts: shot glass, chapstick (which I get really cheap from work), halloween pez candy, etc. The prizes don't mean that much, everyone just enjoys the games.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Last year I gave my best costume winner a pair of movie tickets to Cinemark. Most people would love that!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## HalloweenBride2004 (Sep 13, 2004)

We are having about 12 games and contest for our Halloween wedding reception. As trophies, we are giving out these cool ceramic jack o laterns with a purple glitter top hat and a cute smile we bought at the dollar store. We are calling them 'The Weenie' ala The Oscar or The Emmy. Each one will be personalized for each event or contest.

The prize that goes with each Weenie is a candy necklace we made with small tootsie rolls and hard candies stapled end to end and a small piece of purple ribbon tied around each candy to hide the staple. We are thinking of taking a picture of The Weenie, print them out and making a medallion for the necklaces and the words "I Am A Weener"

Hehehe...

Here comes the Bride...
All Dressed in ...Black?


----------

